# Pictures after I put my Sherbert OG super crop in my flower tent.



## Jeff Arthur (Mar 16, 2022)

I lifted that p2500 in the back and dialed it down to 50%. Going to have to bend as she stretches I'm sure. Got The p4000 Upfront above the three flowers that are six and a half weeks. At 100% on blast. I wanted to dial down the p2500 over the Sherbert I just put in there because it was only under 2- 
40 watt T5 blurple. So I want to ease it into more intense light. Wish me luck y'all. I'll keep you guys posted. This thing should stretch like crazy.


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)




----------

